# Will Grange Cover Uber in Ohio?



## stwilliams (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello,

Just signed up to be an Uber driver here in Ohio, but I have Grange insurance and can't find anything about them covering ridesharing services or not. Does anyone know of anything about coverage when it comes to Grange? I've got an email into their support trying to find something out, but I don't want to go and start driving and not be covered if something happens.

Thanks for Your Help


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

stwilliams said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just signed up to be an Uber driver here in Ohio, but I have Grange insurance and can't find anything about them covering ridesharing services or not. Does anyone know of anything about coverage when it comes to Grange? I've got an email into their support trying to find something out, but I don't want to go and start driving and not be covered if something happens.
> 
> Thanks for Your Help


Nicknamed "The Galloping Ghost" Harold "Red" Grange played football for the Chicago Bears after graduating from the University of Illinois. You might get more advice in the Chicago forum.


----------

